# I want to get a piranha but my om doesnt let :(



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi im new, and i heard about people owning piranha's from a friend of mine and thought it was pretty kool and i was very interested in getting on but my mom said that there to dangerous or sumthing









I dont have a tank or anything, but will start to look for one when i decide what type of fish to get. I only want liek 2 to 5 max fishes because im only a kid and i have hardly and money. What type of fish should i get? im looking for a fish like a piranha thats agressive but yet small and easly to take care of (and cheap) lol i know its very picky.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Whiteboy said:


> Hi im new, and i heard about people owning piranha's from a friend of mine and thought it was pretty kool and i was very interested in getting on but my mom said that there to dangerous or sumthing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get a beta


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks, but i was thinking of something a lil bigger. I had a betta a while ago my first and only fish it was cool but it was too too small i awnt something a lil bigger


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

If you don't want tropical fish (ones that need a heater) I would start off with a goldfish.
If you want tropical fish (ones that do need heat, and there's more of a selection/variety) I would start off with Tetras or Angelfish.

Hope that helps,


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks ill look them up and see if i like them, are they agressive like piranas

im looking for a fish that devoures things like a piranaha but doesnt look like one so my mom wont be able to tell thats its dangerous or anything


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

piranhas dont really devour everything.........................


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

sorry for the use of that word but im just trying to say that i want a fish that acts just like a piranha but doesnt look like one


----------



## expos13 (Nov 4, 2005)

go to the pet store by yourself and ask the workers, my mom was the same way, but she cant really do anythingw hen they are already in your tank when she gets home


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

lol im thinking of doing that lol and tell her to try to get it out lol see what happens jp

i wanna get a Elongatus Piranha, i heard that they are very aggressive


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

You are setting yourself up to be dissapointed. Piranhas are not what you think! Really if oyou want something aggresive get a fighting rooster :rasp:


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

No thanks we have enough of those in Portugal







im not interested in the fighting part of a piranha im more interested in breeding, i just want a agressive one because if anyone every messes with me ill thorw it down there pants or sumthing u know


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

possa-o falar a linguagem


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

wat u need is a turtle


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

lol to both of u guys, but i dont want a turtle and yea eu possu falar a tua linguagem i dont really know how to write in portuguese though


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

just go get a piranha and tell her its a pacu


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

my om is from africa and if she cant tell the difference than my grandpa would but ima try it


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

get some colorful cichlids...

if they are nice and colorfull then ur mom will most likely not see them as dangerous. Also they are not as shy as piranha's. They also eat live fish and are entertaining to watch.


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

oo sweet im probably gonna get that then thanks alot, liek are they agressive as piranhas though? 
and if you have any pics of them can u show me?
are they really hard to breed?

lol i just realized that that shark aquarium (top right of this page) is right next to were i live, hillside







its gonna be very helpful and convineant







cant wait till i get a tank then ima go keep that place out


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

There are a LOT of fish more aggressive than piranha. There are native north american freshwater fish, imo, that would shame a piranha (such as longear sunfish, green sunfish, largemouth bass, channel cats, gars, and bowfins).

Don't buy into the hype. Look around and see what floats your boat.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranhas aren't really aggressive Whiteboy. If you get a piranha because of the so called killers or aggresiveness of piranhas, you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes i know i have been looking around the forum and noticed that piranhas arent as agressive as i thought they were, they might mistakly bite ur finger off but not on purpose or anyhting.

So im going to edit what type of fishg i was looking for:
-I want a smal fish maybe the size of a piranah or a bit bigger or smaller.
-Agressive, so it could be a lil entertaining when ur feeding them.
-Cheap and easy to take care of


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Get a JD(jack dempsey), they'll eat guppie and goldfish. You can watch the glitter(scales) come out of the JD's gills....


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Just make sure you research whatever fish you want to get first. There's too many people with 10 or 20 gallon tanks buying Oscars.
Small cichlids (6 inches or less) include convicts, firemouths, jewels, various african cichlids
Medium (around 1 foot or less) include jack dempsey, texas, green terror, midas

Avoid anyting larger unless you get at least a 75 gallon tank. Good luck!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Exodons.
Oscars.
Jack Dempseys.
Red Devil.


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

Oscars and chiclids behave better when they have great numebrs liek 6 or more. Tahts to many fish for me so ima go research the other fishes, Jack Dempseys.
Red Devil, Exodons.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

dawg u r desperate and exodons will be cheap but r u really up 4 the cleaning and maintaing da tank u got 2 think of every aspect good luck though


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

This guy's trolling, nobody can be this clueless unless he did absolutely no research on these fish.


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

First off if you dont have anything helpful to say then dont say it. I am clueless this is my first time ever owning a tank and a number of fishes. Im just trying to absorb all of the info the people that posted here have been giving me so that i can learn more about fishes and which would suit me best. im probably going to get a chiclid, but im not going to get 6 probably only 2 or 3 max, im a bit worried that they will start fighting after a couple of weeks, but we'll see what happens. im still looking for a tank, so if anyone has a tank that is cheap and not gigantic i would probably be interested in it. im looking for a 10 gallon to 50 gallon tank. and thanks for all you guys that have been helping me out, once i get the tank and teh fishes ill post some pics and later a vid.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Whiteboy said:


> First off if you dont have anything helpful to say then dont say it. I am clueless this is my first time ever owning a tank and a number of fishes. Im just trying to absorb all of the info the people that posted here have been giving me so that i can learn more about fishes and which would suit me best. im probably going to get a chiclid, but im not going to get 6 probably only 2 or 3 max, im a bit worried that they will start fighting after a couple of weeks, but we'll see what happens. im still looking for a tank, so if anyone has a tank that is cheap and not gigantic i would probably be interested in it. im looking for a 10 gallon to 50 gallon tank. and thanks for all you guys that have been helping me out, once i get the tank and teh fishes ill post some pics and later a vid.


 this prolly wont help, but if i'd been in your shoe's and my mother had said no to piranha i'd have went and got a decent sized tank for however many fish i was going to get and took her to the store with me to buy my fish, something like a pygocentrus nattereri, and just made sure when i bought my "natts as their called mom" she was off looking at puppies or something.

like i said though, i dont think this suggestion would help. i do wish u the best of luck in geting some fish that you'll enjoy!


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks, im selling my gascar on ebay, going to use some of that money to buy the tank and fish and other equip for tank. I asked my my friend if his brother is willingt o sell his tank because i remebr he had one but now he doesnt have any fish. So when his bro gts home my friend will ask him if he wants to sell







and then after that ill go striahgt to a store and get some fish


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

get a 75 gallon tank and an oscar. Filter it with a rena XP3 or a Fuval. Make this you christmas present so you mom will buy the stuff for you. Oscars are friendly personable fish, that will eat almost any thing that can fit in there mouth. They can be taught to do tricks also.


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

whatever you choose, you should know maintaining a freshwater or even saltwater tank can be quite expensive. if your only a kid like you say you are, you probably have no source of funds. you'll need to buy a tank, heater, thermometer, filter, and all this crap. it'll add up and come out to alot. if you're still really into fish after some more research, then you should look for a used 50~ gallon tank on some local classifieds. get one that comes with most or all the accessories you will need. and before that, find some good resources online for the fish you are getting.

you should really start out with some easier fish before getting a piranha if you're still planning on it. goldfish dont require heaters and are $0.12 at most LFS


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

paOol said:


> whatever you choose, you should know maintaining a freshwater or even saltwater tank can be quite expensive. if your only a kid like you say you are, you probably have no source of funds. you'll need to buy a tank, heater, thermometer, filter, and all this crap. it'll add up and come out to alot. if you're still really into fish after some more research, then you should look for a used 50~ gallon tank on some local classifieds. get one that comes with most or all the accessories you will need. and before that, find some good resources online for the fish you are getting.
> 
> you should really start out with some easier fish before getting a piranha if you're still planning on it. goldfish dont require heaters and are $0.12 at most LFS


Haha, if you get goldfish, don't buy the feeders. If I were you, I would get like a 10g tank and buy 3 Dwarf Puffers (2 females, 1 male). You can toss snails in there and watch the puffers hunt them...actually kind of entertaining...


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

dwarf puffers are freakin microscopic!! their so tiny its not even fun. 
and they dont puff up!!! what a scam,.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Haha, they get up to a whole inch long! They're tiny terrors!


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

lol thanks alot guys for taking your time to reply. Iwas thinking the same thing, like maybe get some mollies or something that breeds really quickly and watch them breed and learn how to take care of them and later use them as feedes (if thats wat u call it). When i feel that i have some experience i will move on to bigger things.

lol Ender "tiny terrors" lol, and why 2 females and 1 male? for breeding are sumthing?

EDIT: also what type of feeders dont need heaters? ill like to breed them so i would have a cycle of food w/o wasting to much money.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

just get a snakehead







lol. .jk


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you want small, colorful, entertaining and interesting fish, I highly recommend Apistogramma's (Dwarf Cichlids) - they're quite cheap, small (a 60-80cm. tank will be enough to breed them), but beautiful little fishies. Also they are pretty strong and forgiving towards mistakes made, so also suitable for not so experienced aquarists.
Have a look yourself: http://images.google.com/images?sourceid=n...&q=apistogramma

Other suitable alternatives would be Kribensis Cichlids (same what I said about Apisto's applies to them), Dwarf Puffers, Tiger Barbs, or maybe just a community tank with all sorts of fish (Tetra's, Catfish, etc.)

For now I'd first get some much needed experience caring for fish like the ones mentioned above, to show your mom you're a responsible fish keeper, and to convince her of the beauty of an aquarium and their inhabitants. Maybe over time she'll be convinced enough to allow you to take your hobby a step further and get piranha's (or other larger predatory fish).

Since piranha's aren't really being discussed here any longer, I'm going to move this to the proper forum, so:
*_Moved to Non-Piranha Forum_*


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info, and for the move, it started out as a piranah thread but has changed.

EDIT: when i get my tank and fishes ill post some pics


----------



## Whiteboy (Dec 9, 2005)

*FINALLY I GOT THE TANK ADN SOME FISHES







*

I asked my mom if i could go to the pet store earlier today and she said ok, i was really happy all day. My mom brought me to Pet's Mark







and i found a 10 galon tank tehre with a bunch of accessories like a roof and light, filter, food, conditioner for the water and more. I was looking at the fish and the only one that looking interesting was the albino tiger oscar (not sure if it was tiger or just simply oscar). I remebered how u guys said i should start small and move my way up, and since my mom was already buying the tank rocks decorations i didnt want to get an expensive fish. I decided to get 3 goldfish, 12cents each







. If i am able to keep them alive i will move on and get a bigger one and more and move my way up. I know that the feeder goldfishes are bait compared to the fishes u guys have but im just starting. Is it possible that i might have a female and a male? I have a real small one and two big ones, and the big ones stick togethter and sometimes touch the little one but nothing aggresive. What do you think about my tank, im going to add more stuff as i go along. Im also going to get a pelecon (i think thats wat it is) to clean the bacteria and stuff from my tank. They sold them at pets mart but the guy said that the plecon wont have nothing to eat yet so im going to let my tank get some bacteria then buy it. Anything u guys think i should know or anything i should do?

O yea, i live in hillside where that store Shark Aquarium is but its not where it used to be anymore i think it went out of buisness or sumtning. Can someone tell we were they are located at now?









Mermaid ^









Spot^ you see that spot on his tail is that a sign of a sickness of thats just his characteristic?


----------



## PiranhaKeeper (Dec 3, 2005)

Whiteboy said:


> lol im thinking of doing that lol and tell her to try to get it out lol see what happens jp
> 
> i wanna get a Elongatus Piranha, i heard that they are very aggressive


Why are you getting piranha if you want something that doesnt get too big? They need a rather large tank and other piranha.


----------

